
Ask HN: Are Facebook apps no longer be reviewed? - jasonlfunk
My app has been pending for review now for almost 3 weeks. We have been waiting to officially launch our SaaS service because Facebook integration is part of the offering. Does anyone have any insight into this? Is there anyway to know when we might get reviewed?
======
ariehkovler
I think Facebook is reviewing ALL old apps at the moment in the wake of the CA
data scandal. I have an old test app I haven't used for 8 years and I got a
note from Facebook about it. So I wonder if there's a huge backlog.

